# good razor?



## Cam93

been using disposables for a while, but i've been getting back spots so decided to get a proper one, any reccommendations? looked into wet shaving although it looks very expensive


----------



## aka

Lidl's razors and Palmolive gel

those expensive ones do the same as Lidls

if you get spots, don't us the same one to many times and apply cream not aftershave after shaving


----------



## Hobbio

Gillette Fusion Power. Not cheap, but they last ages and don't irritate or cut my face.

Disposables leave my skin feeling like it's been raped.


----------



## Malibu

best bet is to go to superdrug, they have a speciall offer on bud,

fusion razor + 15 blades for £20


----------



## Hobbio

Malibu said:


> best bet is to go to superdrug, they have a speciall offer on bud,
> 
> fusion razor + 15 blades for £20


Not bad, but I get mine from CostCo - same as above but it cost £15 :thumb:

Cheers for the heads up though, not everyone here has a CostCo membership.


----------



## Malibu

Hobbio said:


> Not bad, but I get mine from CostCo - same as above but it cost £15 :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for the heads up though, not everyone here has a CostCo membership.


yeah bud, usually cost about £12 for 4, pure rip off

:ban:


----------



## aka

Hobbio said:


> Not bad, but I get mine from CostCo - same as above but it cost £15 :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for the heads up though, not everyone here has a CostCo membership.


what do you need to become a costco member?


----------



## Hobbio

akalatengo said:


> what do you need to become a costco member?


You need to have your own business or work in a qualifying profession. I get a personal membership through work cos, for some strange and unknown reason, INSURANCE is one of them :beer:


----------



## aka

cool thanks


----------



## musclemorpheus

I highly recommend the Gilette Fusion, the blades can be expensive but if you shop around you can get them a lot cheaper on ebay..

I do all my head and face with same blade and get plenty of uses out of the baldes and it feels really clean and tidy, wouldn't use any other now...


----------



## Guest

king of shaves - Azor razor and bodyshop shaving cream (the stuff you use with a brush)

Top bollocks shave IMO, not that ive had one for a while


----------



## iopener

Gillette fusion. One blade lasts me over a month for good shaving.

Also try out hair conditioner in place of shave gel, cheaper and works better for stopping things like shaving rash.


----------



## tom0311

Gilette fusion power - blade lasted longer than m3 and it's the smoothest shave I've had yet. Most razors leave my face in a right fcukin state, especially disposables.


----------



## PHMG

If your getting spots, i would say its more to do with the angle your hair grows back. Same as mine, if i wet shave, they grow back on my neck for the first millimeter at the same angle as my skin. To stop this, i use a beard trimmer on the lowest setting. Leaves a millimeter of hair, problem solved. Im lucky that the mrs dont like smooth wet shave look. She likes it when i am stubbly and rough.


----------



## Hobbio

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If your getting spots, i would say its more to do with the angle your hair grows back. Same as mine, if i wet shave, they grow back on my neck for the first millimeter at the same angle as my skin. To stop this, i use a beard trimmer on the lowest setting. Leaves a millimeter of hair, problem solved. Im lucky that the mrs dont like smooth wet shave look. She likes it when i am stubbly and rough.


Not mine mate, she hates stubble :cursing:


----------



## cellaratt

Gillette Sensor with any shaving cream works well for me...  ...


----------



## Paul40

Fusion, with nivea foam in a can and then antiseptic balm after, keeps the spots down and feeling smooth


----------



## craftybutcher

I can shave with a cutthroat but I don't do it often as it is a bit of a pain in the ****. I just use mach3 in the shower, all over :wink:


----------



## Dazza

Merkur hd with a variety pack of blades, both can be had from connaught shaving



Cam93 said:


> been using disposables for a while, but i've been getting back spots so decided to get a proper one, any reccommendations? looked into wet shaving although it looks very expensive


----------



## benicillin

I use an old school 50's single blade razor which my grandad gave me. Find it loads better than multiblade razors as it doesn't give me spots and rashes. And also pack of blades are 1.99 and last bloody ages.


----------



## xpower

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If your getting spots, i would say its more to do with the angle your hair grows back. Same as mine, if i wet shave, they grow back on my neck for the first millimeter at the same angle as my skin. To stop this, i use a beard trimmer on the lowest setting. Leaves a millimeter of hair, problem solved. Im lucky that the mrs dont like smooth wet shave look. She likes it when i am stubbly and rough.


 Same as me mate.Not wet shaved in years.


----------



## Cam93

benicillin said:


> I use an old school 50's single blade razor which my grandad gave me. Find it loads better than multiblade razors as it doesn't give me spots and rashes. And also pack of blades are 1.99 and last bloody ages.


I was looking at either one of these or a fusion, i recon these are pretty cool, and especialy as the blades are like 120 for 5.99 on amazon.com


----------



## benicillin

yeah they're **** hot mate, and give a nice close shave without going so close you get spots (for me anyway). just be careful with them, if you go at the wrong angle or too quick you can get some nasty cuts lol but i've had the same blade in for getting on 3 months and its still sharp as hell.


----------



## Cam93

one blade for 3 months? bloody hell! mine would last ages! i only shave once a week at the moment, was looking at getting a Parker with 100 shark blades, but if 1 lasts 3 months for you, 100 would last me a lifetime! haha


----------



## benicillin

maybe i should have mentioned... i do only shave 2or 3 times a week, but hey, still a while!


----------



## Cam93

benicillin said:


> maybe i should have mentioned... i do only shave 2or 3 times a week, but hey, still a while!


 thanks still 6-9 months per blade in my case! haha  may well get one this weekend


----------



## MyVision

I find triple blade Gillette disposables are great, and it works out quite cheap as well.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Bloody hell you guys serious the fusions last like 2 or 3 months? I thought they were just over priced bollocks before.. the disposables i buy are knackered after about 2 uses and cut me to ribbons lol


----------



## Cam93

CoffeeFiend said:


> Bloody hell you guys serious the fusions last like 2 or 3 months? I thought they were just over priced bollocks before.. the disposables i buy are knackered after about 2 uses and cut me to ribbons lol


i thought disposables where only ment to be used once? or atleast i wouldn't even want to try to re-use one of mine haha


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Cam93 said:


> i thought disposables where only ment to be used once? or atleast i wouldn't even want to try to re-use one of mine haha


Yeah once or twice something like that, always hurts more the second time, blunt carving :cursing:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Dazzza said:


> Merkur hd with a variety pack of blades, both can be had from connaught shaving


I use a Merkur Futur but i wouldn't attempt to use it first thing in morning on autopilot mode and wouldn't use it to shave anywhere else.

I only get 1 or 2 shaves out the fancy disposables but they are good for the nads


----------



## Ninja

Gillette fusion or mach3 only. My lady likes it nice and smooth

Ninja


----------



## Dazza

Futur is a big pussycat of a razor, i use a gem se open comb micromatic when on autopilot, and that's even more aggressive.

A straight is another level altogether, but fun if you can master it i hone them for friends, the edge i can achieve is quite something.

Having a quality soap makes all the difference ime.



Dudeofdoom said:


> I use a Merkur Futur but i wouldn't attempt to use it first thing in morning on autopilot mode and wouldn't use it to shave anywhere else.
> 
> I only get 1 or 2 shaves out the fancy disposables but they are good for the nads


----------



## Nidge

Cam93 said:


> been using disposables for a while, but i've been getting back spots so decided to get a proper one, any reccommendations? looked into wet shaving although it looks very expensive


Get one of these bad boys. They make you razors last ages, I've been using a Fusion blade for the last 6 weeks and I keep sharpening it on the sharpner and everytime it's like brand new.

You get them from here http://www.mankind.co.uk/RazorPit-Razor-Blade-Sharpener-PRODRPPS1/


----------



## Dazza

For those that are curious, the wilkinson sword hydro 3/5 is now out. The 3 is meant to be the one to go for, and reportedly it's better that the fusion.

Still can't beat a de/se/straight mind.


----------



## tazzy-lee

Gillette fusion FTW


----------



## craftybutcher

Dazzza said:


> A straight is another level altogether, but fun if you can master it i hone them for friends, the edge i can achieve is quite something.


My friends wont let me near them with mine. I need a new one as I've borked it trying to hone it on a small strop with no experience and being impatient. 

I had a Wapienica one but it oxidised immediately so sent it back  got some crap one that I hardly use just for tidying up my beard when I get lazy. Must take it up again


----------



## Dazza

A wapi is a good cheap starting razor, about as cheap as id be prepared to go, plenty of folk out there love them.

A strop is the last step, you only really use it before and after a shave.

Honing wise you need decent stones, naniwa superstones are easy to work with.

My progression is, 1000 grit to set the bevel, then 3k 5k 8k 16k. Then cromox and ceox pastes, then i finish off on my strop.

If you really want to give one a try, sent it my way and i'll sharpen it for whatever the postage back is.

http://www.fine-tools.com/naniwa-stones.html


----------



## G-man99

Nidge said:


> Get one of these bad boys. They make you razors last ages, I've been using a Fusion blade for the last 6 weeks and I keep sharpening it on the sharpner and everytime it's like brand new.
> 
> You get them from here http://www.mankind.co.uk/RazorPit-Razor-Blade-Sharpener-PRODRPPS1/


Not long had one of these and they are really good. Blades last for ages without needing to change them


----------



## suliktribal

Just bought a Hydro 5. Very happy with it.

Knocks spots off my fusion.


----------



## G-man99

suliktribal said:


> Just bought a Hydro 5. Very happy with it.
> 
> Knocks spots off my fusion.


look at investing in a razorpit and your blades get resharpened every time and they will last for ages


----------



## Squeeeze

I've tried all the disposables and a good few electric razors over the years. The last few years I've been using a merkur classic safety handle (about £20) that will last a lifetime. You can get 100 double edged Derby blades for approx £5.

In my experience the old style wet shave cant be beat and it's waaay cheaper than anything else. All about the preparation and using a good quality shave soap and badger hair brush to get a rich lather.


----------



## Musashi

I've tried most of the disposables and for me the Sensor Excel seems to work best. I like the idea of a DE but remember the nics I used to get so stick with the Sensor.


----------



## Syko

tazzy-lee said:


> Gillette fusion FTW


x2

Best razor on the market


----------



## Bulk1

I've been using this a few months and easily the best I've used and the blades last ages for me...but I'm not a ware wolf to start with.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000XVXK12/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000GE0CD0&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0QQXE1VB3JVXG569A0WR


----------



## Milky

Nidge said:


> Get one of these bad boys. They make you razors last ages, I've been using a Fusion blade for the last 6 weeks and I keep sharpening it on the sharpner and everytime it's like brand new.
> 
> You get them from here http://www.mankind.co.uk/RazorPit-Razor-Blade-Sharpener-PRODRPPS1/


Just ordered one mate, l owe you some reps.


----------



## Matt 1

Panasonic ES8101 WET/DRY

I've got thick black hair, which grows very fast.. This shaver does the job!

Its around £100 but it really works.. I've tried cheaper ones, but they do not work for me.

It depends on your hair type


----------



## bizzlewood

I had the same problem then I started using one blade razors and it stopped

Having **** loads of blades it too close for me and causes in grown hairs


----------



## Dazza

Yup, it's the whole lift and cut thing that multi blade razors do.

Just buy yourself a good de razor and you're laughing.


----------



## dalboy

What 1 blade razors do you people recommend? I went into boots to get one the other day but the only 1 blade ones are the really cheap bic / gillette disposable ones - I take it these aint the right ones?

ta


----------



## Squeeeze

dalboy said:


> What 1 blade razors do you people recommend? I went into boots to get one the other day but the only 1 blade ones are the really cheap bic / gillette disposable ones - I take it these aint the right ones?
> 
> ta


Look at getting one of the merkur handles, cheaper ones are around £20.00 and invest in a good quality badger hair shave brush and shave soap. Then google how to wet shave properly, loads of info out there. You'll never go back to the disposables / electric again.


----------



## nc007

use a knife


----------



## dalboy

Squeeeze said:


> Look at getting one of the merkur handles, cheaper ones are around £20.00 and invest in a good quality badger hair shave brush and shave soap. Then google how to wet shave properly, loads of info out there. You'll never go back to the disposables / electric again.


Face shaving I am fine with - shaving chest I normally use a beard trimmer, it shaves pretty close but I still end up with the odd ingrown hair.

Thought id try 1 blade...

How long do the blades last on a Merkur...


----------



## Matt 1

nc007 said:


> use a knife


Butter or steak?


----------



## keano

Right guys

Going to purchase a decent Razor as the disposable ones are starting to rip my face to bits. Quite a few people are rating Gillette Fusion, are you talking about this one, the vary basic one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gillette-Fusion-Manual-Precision-Trimmer/dp/B001XURGVM/ref=sr_1_7?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1294148027&sr=1-7

Or a battery operated one ?

Cheers for any input lads.


----------



## craftybutcher

Just bought this bad boy for shaving my balls










I have big balls


----------



## C.M1436114748

http://www.shaving.ie/products/Muhle-R89-Classic-Razor.html i use ths razor and i get fantastic results,no razorburn,no ingrown hairs etc etc.I also use mitchells wool fat shaving soap a good super badger grade shaving brush,a block of alum and geo f trumpers skinfood and generic witch hazel,it all work perfectly with each other.The shaving soap is super moisturising and alum blocks and witch hazels are a great alternative to alchol based aftershaves.To buy all this stuff would set you back roughly........£80.00 but in the long run you save money cause it will all last for at least a year.I use feather de blades i get 30 of ebay for about 10 quid and one blade is good for at least 7 perfect shaves so you do the math. A great forum for finding out about fancy shaving stuff is www.badgerandblade.com really helpful


----------



## benicillin

C.M said:


> http://www.shaving.ie/products/Muhle-R89-Classic-Razor.html i use ths razor and i get fantastic results,no razorburn,no ingrown hairs etc etc.I also use mitchells wool fat shaving soap a good super badger grade shaving brush,a block of alum and geo f trumpers skinfood and generic witch hazel,it all work perfectly with each other.The shaving soap is super moisturising and alum blocks and witch hazels are a great alternative to alchol based aftershaves.To buy all this stuff would set you back roughly........£80.00 but in the long run you save money cause it will all last for at least a year.I use feather de blades i get 30 of ebay for about 10 quid and one blade is good for at least 7 perfect shaves so you do the math. A great forum for finding out about fancy shaving stuff is www.badgerandblade.com really helpful


i use that razor, its awesome.


----------



## Dazza

Muhle r89 or the edwin jagger de89 are both good razors, nowhere near aggressive enough for me, but for those that have lighter stubble than i they are a very nice razor to use.

Badger and blade is ok, if you can tolerate yanks being all high and mighty at times, srp however is a far worse place, i wound up being banned after several posts just by mentioning a straight they don't like of all things.

I have to use a gem micromatic, it's a single edge razor and one of the most aggressive out there, even then with a thick growth it can struggle, my stubble really does take the piss


----------



## craftybutcher

I need a new straight but just cannot find a decent shave ready one for cheap, I know you get what you pay for but still 

It looks cool to shave with one


----------



## C.M1436114748

craftybutcher said:


> I need a new straight but just cannot find a decent shave ready one for cheap, I know you get what you pay for but still
> 
> It looks cool to shave with one


http://www.strop-shop.co.uk/category/Vintage_Straight___Open___Cut_throat_Razors,b.html

Keep an eye on this site,the guy gets good recomendations on shaving forums like www.badgerandblade.com . Doesnt have to much in stock at the moment though. I also read somwhere that the company that produce belgian coticules also have a free honing service,not sure where i read it though, if you ask about at badgerandblade .com im sure someone will help you out.You could always go for the razors that use disposable blades, just snap a de blade in half and bobs youre uncle or there are japanes artist feather razors but they quite expensive and i have heard good things and bad things about them.But using the disposable blades is nothing like hte real thing though lol,when i used a straight i enjoyed hte stropping and the almost meditative state of concentration it brung but i got fed up with the inconsitent shaves so i just swapped it for a tattoo lol.


----------



## craftybutcher

Cheers bud. I do have a strop and what not but never really learnt because I had to send back my wap because it oxidised on the blade after one day, I mean right on the edge so I sent it back and hehad none left.


----------



## C.M1436114748

Ive heard those wapicia ones make nice paper weights lol nah only joking ive heard good things and bad things.A cheap but decent razor people usualy go for is a brand called gold dollar ive heard some good things about them.I had an ern crown and sword 6/8th was ok it gave some good shaves and some bad shaves but it got like a miniscule ding in the blade so was leaving little scratches on my strop so just got fed up with it and went back to the safety razor.It really is a cool thing to do though but its something you have to want to do also,theres a big learning curve with them,so high mainteance like. Stroping isnt to hard you just hold the strop tight so theres no slack,lay the spin of youre razor on the strop with no pressure just the weight of the blade and slide it towards you with the spine leading the flip it on its spine and go the other way in a kinda x motion or / that way the whole blade is getting stropped. It really does pay off to do some reasearch before you start investing youre hard earned cash i.e whats good and whats crap,what kind of deals you can get etc etc .But once you get into the swing of it youll love it and its something cool you could teach youre son,if you have one that is.


----------



## Dazza

A wapienca is better than a gold dollar, i consider a gold dollar the bare minimum of a razor, i have one myself.

As for ardenne coticules you'll want to speak to bart on b&b, not sure if he still offers the free honing service mind.

a c.ern razor should have been a pretty good razor, so the edge probably needed a bit of work, a good cheap starting razor would be a revisor they're popular, i personally love genco razors, they can be had cheap and hold quite a mean edge when honed right, i have one in 100% mint condition for £60 and i love it.


----------



## craftybutcher

60 is affordable I mean one every 5 years? :lol:

Ready shave and a cheapish honing service would have me learning again I only used to tidy up the beard I was growing but now I shave again and had to give back the wap


----------



## C.M1436114748

That is a nice razor mate.Im quite fond of razors that have covered tangs. Yea the ern probably could have done with a touch up,i got it shave ready but when i first went to use it i sliced off a good chuck of my finger demonstrating hte hanging hair test lol. Id love to get my hands on a theirs issard tiptle http://www.madaspenhome.com/straightrazors/straight_razor_Thiers_Issard_Pierre_Thiers_Historical_France.html


----------



## Dazza

You're gonna love my razor then, based on the thiers issard egyptian razor, it's a 5/8" flying tudor rose inlay, with cocobolo scales, set me back a bit but it's by far the best i've handled and bear in mind i hone razors as well.

Craftybutcher, give us a shout if you want me to hone one, few folk have used me when neil miller is too busy or just unavailable.


----------



## Cam93

thats a beaut!

would love to use one like that, just a cheap one to start with, but i don't trust myself shaving with it :L


----------



## Dazza

Isn't she just. Too gentle an edge though a beginner is liable to wreck it.

Personally you're better off buying a cheap vintage to start with, least you'll know if you get on or not and again if you damage the edge it's not the end of the world.

In honesty i use my gem razor, straights are for the odd occasion where i really want to go fancy.


----------



## Hardc0re

Some impressive razor's. I really didnt think there could be so much choice.

I have problem with alot of ingrown hairs, and sometimes have problems with clumps of hairs trying to grow out of the one hair folacle(sp). Not sure if any of these kind of razor's would help the situation?


----------



## craftybutcher

Bought me another Wapi Daz.   He hasn't used it (bought same time I bought mine from invisible edge) except for very little tidying work so should still be shave ready.


----------



## stuboy

I never shave now, just trim it with my clippers and leave a bit stubble on to match my head, ha ha.


----------



## Dazza

craftybutcher said:


> Bought me another Wapi Daz.   He hasn't used it (bought same time I bought mine from invisible edge) except for very little tidying work so should still be shave ready.


Ok well let us know, like i said shave ready is subjective.


----------



## craftybutcher

I should be able to tell how shave ready it is by the amount of blood I draw :lol:


----------



## Guest

Only place I wet shave Is my bollox!

Hate the feeling of wet shaving my face, clippering it since about 18yrs old.


----------



## Dazza

craftybutcher said:


> I should be able to tell how shave ready it is by the amount of blood I draw :lol:


If it's sharp you'll be fine, had my first straight shave in months the other day and only had a few spots, nothing special.


----------



## Hardc0re

Went and had a hot shave at a barbers the other day, have to say I was really surprised at how good it felt.


----------

